# When is it too cold to fish?



## greenghopper (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I grew up in the Southwest and so fishing was a pleasure year round with air temps being 55 to 65 degrees during December and January. 

I've lived in northern Indiana (Notre Dame) and fished in colder months for steelhead trout and coho salmon...mostly in late October through November. 

Now that I live in the Dayton/Miami Valley area, I honestly do not have any clue. Can you fish the GMR or LMR during the cold winter months? What is there to catch? Any period of time where it is just not worth standing out in cold? 

Thanks in advance for any helpful information you might provide.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm a little goofy,I fish until all the places I visit ice over for the winter. Until that happens I still go out as long as it's not really terrible weather conditions. Then as soon as the ice starts breaking up I'm out there again.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Your question should get a wide variety of responses...it's def an opinion question. For me, anything under 40 degrees is iffy at best...though high 30's with sun sometimes sounds more agreeable in late winter after cabin fever has set in. The smallies (what I like most) go close to dormant during the harshest parts of winter in the rivers around here. I can count on one hand the smallies I've caught in January regardless of air temps, and I have seriously tried for to catch some in past years...but other fish can sometimes be had (cats, saugeye, pike, panfish)...they seem to tolerate the cold and lower oxygen levels better.
Curious if anyone else has luck for smallies in winter? Low and slow for sure...


----------



## LMRFrank (Jul 5, 2009)

It's always worth getting out and getting the lines wet. If nothing else, for a piece of mind! You just have to remember, low and slow like small talk said. I also agree with spfldbassguy, fish until the ice shows up, once its starts breaking up, go back out. It's one of the better times to explore new ares also. Not as many other fisherman out and about to see where your headed, legally of course!!

One or two a trip in the winter months is still a great trip.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I usually go until I just cant take it any more. If Im catching fish I can ignore it to some extent, if not I feel pretty stupid with icicles growing me.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Ive seen ice fishing more productive than warm water fishing at times. If you find the fish, you have almost infinite control over your presentation.

Open water fishing for saugeye and trout can definitely be worthwhile. If its really cold i just don't stay out so long, maybe 3 hrs or so.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have waded through sheets of Ice, used the boat as an Icebreaker when the entire lake was frozen, fished with 2" of snow in the boat and chipped ice off the eyes more times than I can remember. Take a thermos of hot coffee, hand warmers, wear thermals and continue to catch fish as long as you can take it. Those were all memorable trips and some nice catches to boot.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

When the lake freezes to the bottom.
LMJ


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Seriously, I've caught Crappie and hybrids on East Fork Lake in the stumps in January and February, from my yak. Cold but catching, not sure when you should stop fishing. 
LMJ


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Depends on your aversion to cold. I don't fish as often, but I do fish GMR all winter long. Saugeye bite is still there and if you hang something in the face of of smallmouth, they will take. My only criteria is air temps above 32 degrees so tip of pole does not get clogged with ice.

The nice part... No fishing pressure.


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

The catchin never stops if your willing to get your arsh out!
Stop wishin n go fishin!
my motto is 24/7/365


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Something I've not accomplished or attempted before but, am wanting to do is catch at least one smallmouth for each month of the year. I imagine January & February are going to be the toughest times to accomplish the goal.

I may have to wait for some chest waders before this can happen. But, I have caught fish in early March before, on the tail end of a warming trend slowly hopping a smoke twister tail grub. 

They'll bite in the cold just have to hand feed'em if you know what I mean, put it on thier nose!


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

NEVER!!!! I catch trout in the Mad river all year, and ice fish once the ice is on.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I normally hand in my "Man Card" during late Dec thru Feb. Then the Fishing Gods give it back the first of March.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Neverrrrr!


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

You'll be able to catch fish all year round. Your presentation must change with the weather.

For those of you who have problems with your eyes icing up, you can fix the problem by coating your eyes with vaseline. Problem solved!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

ohiou_98 said:


> For those of you who have problems with your eyes icing up, you can fix the problem by coating your eyes with vaseline. Problem solved!


Now that's an idea to try out the next time it happens to me.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Neverrrrr!


those are great pix!


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I fish year round. You can go to wwd's, the mad river, tail waters below dams. As for rods icing up I use reel magic. It helps some and doesn't damage your line.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

When you can't feel your extremities and can watch a sneeze freeze in front of you face, you're getting close. But I'd push through that


----------



## greenghopper (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow! Thanks to all who have replied. I guess if you do fish, you can all year round, just bundle up and change some gear. Here's looking to some fishing in January.

At least you don't have to worry about huge competition on the waters


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

I must be getting old! (maybe wiser?) Lotta hardcore dudes on here! Looks like I need to turn in my "man badge" from January -> February! 

Good luck, guys...looking forward to _*reading*_ those winter reports!


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I believe the Mad River to be better in the winter than the rest of the year. not as many people and you don't have to waste your time fishing shallow water.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

todd61 said:


> I fish year round. You can go to wwd's, the mad river, tail waters below dams. As for rods icing up I use reel magic. It helps some and doesn't damage your line.


What is wwd's?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

it's never too cold to fish....now catching on the other hand......


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

when the water gets hard, cut some holes in and keep fishing...

HB


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

bsmith said:


> What is wwd's?


Warm water discharge.


----------

